# Did anyone have any "symptoms" or "signs" before they misscarried?



## Ablaski17

basically what the title says...


----------



## Starry Night

I had some brown spotting for a few days that turned red with clots and started to feel like any movements or lifting (even something light) would force everything to fall or gush out.

Have you actually miscarried or are you worried that you will? If you haven't yet then go see a doctor. Sometimes the symptoms of a miscarriage (which can be different for each person and/or pregnancy) can be the signs of a threatened miscarriage but then baby hangs on. My current pregnancy has seen lots and lots of bleeding with bad cramps but baby is still happy and healthy.


:hugs: All the best to you.


----------



## PJ32

no signs or symptoms at all. My baby died on the 24th December and only found out at my 12 week scan almost 4 weeks later. I still had all the symptoms of pregnancy and had no discharge at all. Its called a silent miscarriage I think.


----------



## LoveAmorAi

I had a small drop on my underwear. A tiny, tiny drop that I was told was average. 

I suppose before that, in hindsight, I started losing my pregnancy symptoms. Less frequent peeing, less nausea (almost none before I bled), starting sleeping more...


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I felt hungover the day it happened (although I was finally diagnosed with a MMC as I only bled a bit). Bled for about an hour, about enough to fill one pad, then spotted for three days with very sedimented brown "stuff". And in hindsight I stopped peeing so often from the point where I woke up that morning. Also I felt very uncomfortable in my abdomen. Not really cramps, just twinges and pressure.

But, looking back, the biggest thing is the hungover feeling. I was just beginning a really nasty chest infection, so I took it to be that, but having spoken to a few other women, they felt similar. But I could be wrong and it could just have been the infection.

Everyone's different, and I don't think there's any hard & fast "rules" for how you're supposed to feel when it's happening.


----------



## bostonblonde

Hi... I hope you're okay?

The first time for me, it was a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks, so if I didn't have ultrasounds to show the heart was beating too slowly, I'd never know it was going wrong. (I did have constant worry from the start though... intuition maybe?) I think towards the end, I did start to lose my pregnancy symptoms somewhat. The day before my scan revealed the heart had stopped, I do recall needing to run to the toilet a lot.

The second time (chemical) I had very strong pregnancy symptoms until I woke up a couple days later and just didn't feel as pregnant. I casually took another pregnancy test and it had gone back to negative. I was shocked, but it was almost like intuition again.

This time, I was closely monitored, so although I was devastated, I knew what to expect. The day my hcg dropped, I started to see the faintest pink discharge and again I needed the toilet a lot more. The next day the discharge was brown like a medium AF, now it's bright red. My bbs are still sore and heavy so I haven't fully lost my symptoms yet. :(


----------



## Candyx1

Hiya
I had a positive pregnancy test at 5 weeks, i remember saying to my friend that i did not feel pregnant and i was eating for the sake i should eat but had no appetite, a couple of days after i had a massive headache and a few days after that i had lower back ache and had bright red bleeding for a couple of hours that stopped.
the bleeding returned 4 days later i went straight to the doctors that arranged a scan at the hospital for the next day, the bleeding continued got heavier through the night with clots.. I knew that it had happened and still went to the hospital thinking, a scan would show any problems with my womb if that was the problem and i could ask questions


----------



## SilverFair

I started spotting very light brown 11 days before my miscarriage. It gradually increased, but didn't really pick up speed until a few days before the miscarriage when I had a couple spots of red, and then more bleeding with some clots the day before I passed everything. I was never really crampy before the m/c, but I did feel somewhat achy like when I'm PMSing in the days leading up to it. I never had many pregnancy symptoms except sore boobs and super tired, so I don't really remember when they came or went. I was 10 weeks when I miscarried (baby was only 6w4d).


----------



## andella95

I had a MMC at nearly 13 weeks, and, aside from the fact that I KNEW something was wrong intutively, my only real symptom was that, maybe for a day or two before I started spotting, my moods changed. I became depressed and extremely irrational and was even fighting with DH, which we never do. Turns out it was just from hormones dropping off suddenly. :-(

I had some light spotting when I wiped, and I told my DH that I knew the baby had died and I went to the ER, where they confirmed it had died over 4 weeks earlier. I had a D&C a few hours later, and honestly, the whole experience was physically not painful at all. Emotionally, another story, but I didn't even bleed more than light spotting. 

I hope you're okay!


----------



## LeeC

Hi, with my first m/c I had no symptoms at all, I just started bleeding with cramps and it was all over within a day, this was about 7 years ago.

With my recent 4 m/c's (in past 12 months) I always get the same symptoms, which is sort of how I know what's going to happen.

Awful backache, more like a sciatic pain, as it tends to shoot down my left leg and sometimes it unbearable to walk, this generally goes on for a couple of days before I get the brown spotting and discharge (sorry if tmi).

I generally also get the feeling that I am no longer pregnant, more like an intuition really.

Hope this helps x.


----------



## KateC

Yes, the earliest symptom was a quieting of my pregnancy symptoms.

I was SO sick for this pregnancy from about 6 weeks to about 8 weeks. It escalated until I almost couldn't function (which is right on par with my first, successful, pregnancy, but a little earlier). Then, all of a sudden, I got my energy back and I didn't feel sick. I knew something was wrong when I could think of cabbage without gagging. I started spotting a few days later, and that's when I got an ultrasound and learned that it wasn't a viable pregnancy (anembryonic). 

I waited 4 weeks after that, but didn't miscarry naturally, so I had a D&C.


----------



## xtawnytaylorx

i am still pregnant now but i'm going through a missed miscarriage, 
i only had sharp pains every now and again, 
no bleeding, no spotting , my discharge was the normal colour, and i stopped getting pains, everything seemed normal.

i haven't been going to the toilet alot, like i was afew weeks back, and my breasts aren't as tender anymore, i have had no nausea, but have felt tired alot, i have to go back to the hospital on 11th feb 2011, for them to confirm that it is dead. x


----------



## Samantha675

About a week before I noticed that I wasn't as tired. I also noticed without noticing, that nursing my son wasn't hurting like it had. I also have a lymph node near my groin/hip area that swells a couple days before my period, and I noticed that had started swelling. Then the night before I noticed these little painful twinges in my cervix, I remembered them having them at the end of my pregnancy with my son, before I went into labor. Then the morning of, I really did noticed that nursing my son didn't hurt at all. I started bleeding just a few hours later.


----------



## Rachb1987

LeeC said:


> Hi, with my first m/c I had no symptoms at all, I just started bleeding with cramps and it was all over within a day, this was about 7 years ago.
> 
> With my recent 4 m/c's (in past 12 months) I always get the same symptoms, which is sort of how I know what's going to happen.
> 
> Awful backache, more like a sciatic pain, as it tends to shoot down my left leg and sometimes it unbearable to walk, this generally goes on for a couple of days before I get the brown spotting and discharge (sorry if tmi).
> 
> I generally also get the feeling that I am no longer pregnant, more like an intuition really.
> 
> Hope this helps x.



LeeC, you must be an extremely strong person to deal with so many miscariages in a short space of time. im struggling with my first! how do you deal with it? any advice would be appreciated xxx


----------



## sophxx

i had brown spotting then had three scans over the next month all showed healthy baby with a strong heart beat then went for a scan at nrly 14 weeks and i had a mmc


----------



## diverdi

With hindsight my morning sickness wasn't anywhere near as bad as it had been with my previous 2 successful pregnancies. Foolishly I put it down to my 'good thinking' of havign snacks by my bed to eat just before sleeping and after waking. 
I also felt rough in the few weeks before finding out I had a MMC, more tired than I'd expected, a bit down, different to before. I didn't think anything of it at the time though.


----------



## xSamanthax

I found out i was pregnant on a tuesday, on the thursday i was having cramps but was told that was normal. The following week on the thursday i started to get a few cramps and spotting when i went to the toilet (sorry tmi) i went to A&E and they told me that i was going through a MC at 9 weeks, Had only known i was pregnant for just over a week.


----------



## spellfairy

i had bleeding at 6-7-8 n 9 weeks. spotting at 17 weeks, he kicked hell outta me week before he passed at nearly 19 weeks but his movements slowed down:( i just knew from start of preganacy id been toolucky for it all to have worked out:( i feel that the next time it will go ok:)


----------

